
Amazon’s Curious Case of the $2,630.52 Used Paperback - cr1895
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/15/technology/amazon-used-paperback-book-pricing.html
======
basicplus2
this method could be used to transfer a specially marked up book for encoding
messages between spies.

When you see a specific book title for a specific high price, offer a specific
alternate high price to buy and it will be sold to you and you get the secret
coding book.

The selling spy and buying spy then dont have to know each other or have any
other contact.

